# Any other websites beside Hiltons Offshore



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anybody know of any other websites that are along the same lines as Hiltons Offshore Maps, just cheaper?


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can try florida-offshore.com. It's a little slow sometimes and not as intense as hiltons but it's free and they have a lot of cool stuff especially reefcast and the bluewater super map.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hiltons is pretty much the most reliable sight we have used. For instance, Roff's had some blue water around spur and beyond last weekend, hiltons had it all in green.........and it was green green green all the way down into the canyon


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

ripcharts works well for me. As fast as the green water is moving east, the 3 day composites are a day or so behind, but the daily shots seem to be right on.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All the above plus Terrafin. I still think Hilton's is the best.


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

i been using rip charts for two years and it is cheap 80$ a year it has a new current chart as well


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Overall Hilton' is the best. I also subscribe to Terrafin as it is cheap and it gives a different perspective sometimes. I second the comment on Roff's, I greAtly prefer to do it myself


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Let me just chime in here to at least to set the record straight. Guys I have used everything under the sun on satellite data from all the sites listed above, and I agree, when you look at pretty pictures you might think its intense or whatever and accurate data, but nothing could be farther from the truth. There's only one listed above that when you put your curser on the map, that it is dead on accurate like your GPS.

Pretty pictures and all the fancy tricks you want to add to a site DOES NOT make the data accurate. We all get data from satellites and the BIG Difference is, called good data in and good or bad data out. All of the sites, other than FOC use grid mapping and counting pixels and reference points. The day you can take a flat sheet of paper and wrap it around a round ball (earth) without it wrinkling, then I'll say the data is accurate. Can't be done without being GIS Interfaced, which is the same technology that your GPS uses.

You can try to prove me wrong or you can even call NASA and ask them. But what I'm saying is the truth.

DQ


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

CaptDQ: I won't argue with you on that one. I typically save relavant images to my ipad (which I take with me) that I create a route on using either Hilton's are Terrafin's route building system which gives me GPS co ordinates. they are never dead on , but usually close enough that I can run a perpendicular pattern and find it.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

> MSYellowfinCaptDQ: I won't argue with you on that one.


MS, Good point, I'm just trying to save some of you some genaro and fuel is all, from running all over the GOM looking for something that is or was suppose to be there. The point is, that I have wasted so much time & money on inaccurate data that it is hard to fathom. I finally have found something that is a proven accurate source. 

Also Reefcast is the cats ass for forecasting sea & weather data like no other. Believe me when the NWS rated it #1 in 2008, thats pretty strong for them to come out say that. It goes out 7-days but, when it gets inside of a 72hr window thats when it becomes a 90 % plus accurate source. Anyhow Good Luck to y'all this weekend fishing.

Cheers,
DQ


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

google MODIS rapidfire subsets. this is the free gov. site that gets the images from the satelllites, that hilton's, ripcharts and all the others get their imagery from. you can also download a file that will open up google earth that that particular date and time on google earth


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Sc1006google MODIS rapidfire subsets. this is the free gov. site that gets the images from the satelllites, that hilton's, ripcharts and all the others get their imagery from. you can also download a file that will open up google earth that that particular date and time on google earth

Both Modis Agua & Terra are given away on the *FREE* side of THE Florida-Offshore site, and thats not the only satellite data imagery that is used. 

But then that also must mean that the rest of the sites must be charging y'all for something that's free from that Gov. site from what your saying. 

DQ


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

CaptDQ: yes these other sites do charge for some things that can't be seen on MODIS. For instance ripcharts also has rig locations on their imagery, and others also have chlorophyll and sea surface temps. Which those can be viewed on NOAA site. I had not heard of Florida-Offshore.com until recently. I checked it out for the first time last night. It appears to be a great site so far as all the info I normally gather is now located on one website. Thanks for introducing it to me.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

SC1006,

You can watch all of the video tutorials that can show you options on how to work the site to your benefit. There are thousands of different waypionts & that can be used from the site or add your own. Reefcast is free also and you will really like it compared to anything else thats out there. 

Now there is a pay side that has more data than anybody has to offer for only $150 a yr. The site gives you access from Texas to Maine for water conditions. Now remember, if it's cloudy out over the Gulf, the free side of the site might or might not have data on Chlorophyll for you. I'm glad you liked what you have seen as you will get to where you want leave the dock without checking Reefcast first.

Cheers,
DQ


----------

